# Nikon New Prostaff P3 Scope Line



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I own a couple Nikons with one 2-7 being on my muzzleloader. I thought a new line of affordable scopes could interest some folks. Especially given that they come with a lifetime fix or replacement warranty as well.



> With an MSRP starting at $159.95 up to $299.95, the Prostaff P3 line also includes Nikon's lifetime no-fault policy.
> 
> Melville, NY (July 11, 2018) -Nikon introduces a new line of purpose-designed riflescopes just in time for the upcoming hunting season and summer shooting activities. The new PROSTAFF P3 line-up of scopes includes eight new models specifically designed for muzzleloaders, slug guns, predator hunting, crossbows and rimfires/air rifles.


Nikon Rolls Out New Prostaff P3 Scope Line | RECOIL


----------



## bman940 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just saw that Nikon came out with the P3 line up. Surprisingly the scopes have a lot of upgrades except the price. This past year I took my first deer with a muzzleloader and Nikon's Inline scope. Dialing it using their Spot On Ballistic Program dropped my deer where it stood at 180 yards.


----------

